# Stil gesucht



## Leola13 (19. März 2010)

Hai,

könnt ihr euch mal dieses Bild von mosk bei deviantart anschauen.

Wie nennt man diesen Stil / Technik ? 
Und kennt jemand ein Making - of  oder Tutorial, oder, oder,  (da ich gar nicht weiss wonach ich eigentlich suchen soll)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (19. März 2010)

Zumindest sowas in der Art:
http://abduzeedo.com/fying-girl-photoshop


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2010)

Mich würd interessieren, wie man das Licht bei der Fotographie so hinbringt - sieht super aus. Die Farben sehen leicht entsättigt aus, aber das würd ich auch gern wissen, wie man die so hinbekommt.

Ein wenig kann man aus http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...rakte-vexel-vektor-pixel-grafik-designen.html übernehmen.


----------

